# Air blower - Outside / Recirculation



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I wash my car a LOT and so I have encountered the same problem. Before the car wash I hit Recirculate, I enter the wash and I get the same heavy odor of the chemicals just the same as if I didn't hit Recirculate. I'm not sure if it's broken or just not functioning but it was odd.

I do not smell coolant however...


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> I wash my car a LOT and so I have encountered the same problem. Before the car wash I hit Recirculate, I enter the wash and I get the same heavy odor of the chemicals just the same as if I didn't hit Recirculate. I'm not sure if it's broken or just not functioning but it was odd.
> 
> I do not smell coolant however...


So I’m not alone! What about the sound of the blowing air when you switch?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It doesn't appear to change. Pressing the button makes no audible or otherwise difference


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

anybody check their owners manuals yet . if memory serves me their are a few situations where it wont let you use the recirulate option ive noticed it other gm cars too.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

cruze 2011 said:


> anybody check their owners manuals yet . if memory serves me their are a few situations where it wont let you use the recirulate option ive noticed it other gm cars too.


I did check the owner manual. I don’t have the Automatic Climate Control System and however it says just:
“*(Recirculation, If Equipped):*
Press to turn on the recirculation.
An indicator light comes on. Air is
recirculated inside the vehicle.
It helps to quickly cool the air inside
the vehicle or prevent outside air
and odors from entering.” 

Exactly what the “normal” system suppose to do, but mine doesn’t….. yet....


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

In my cobalt in order to use recirculate it has to be blowing out of the top part of the dash, NOT defrosting the windows or towards the feet or anything else. If you try pressing the button any other time it just lights up for a second and blinks a few times then turns off. So I would suggest trying it with your fans blowing the air from the top part only


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am sure it is working. But if you wish to be sure, just hit recirc and watch your windows fog up!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> I am sure it is working. But if you wish to be sure, just hit recirc and watch your windows fog up!


 I'll try your advice! When I activate it, I get the confirmation on the main screen, the button light stay on and I can hear the sound that supposes to come from the flap engaging. But… nothing else changes! The air flow in the cabin remains the same no matter what options I choose. Of course for the same fan speed.
I know what Eightbelow saying, I had some “behavior” on one of the rental cars I used last year, it’s not the issue here.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Today finally I got time to visit the dealer. They checked the car and I was right, the recirculation function “works” just on the screen! Nothing is changing when I activate the button, regardless of other possible combinations. The problem is the actuator and the dealer ordered it. I have to wait a few days for it. I was surprised when instead of courtesy ride they gave me a 2011 Malibu to drive it. I like it but I wouldn’t change my Cruze!


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep, you can definately hear the difference when its on the re-circulating air. When I smoke in the cruze I make sure the outside air is coming in with the window down so the smell doesnt linger. After the smell has circulated out and I close the window you can hear it getting quieter.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the climate control display should change from: 

RECIRCULATE -- a car-shaped image with a horizontal U-shaped arrow inside it.

...to:

OUTSIDE AIR -- a Z-shaped arrow coming from outside into the car-shape image.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the climate control display should change from:
> 
> RECIRCULATE -- a car-shaped image with a horizontal U-shaped arrow inside it.
> 
> ...


  The dispaly works well. But just the display..... 
Next week they'll call me when the new actuator arrives.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Removing your HVAC Module is going to be no fun lol I've seen those pay out 8 hours of labor before. (Obviously you're not paying for it but the time it may take to take out is crazy)


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

+1 on "embedded" dash work = pain in the whazzoo!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Update:
Friday morning I left my car to the dealer, they got the new part. But….. they had issues replacing it. They cut a hose and they had to order too. So they called me late Friday and asked me if I need the car over the weekend or I can keep the one that they gave it to me temporary. I understood it was a hard work to put everything back and open again Monday so I accepted to keep the “rental” over the weekend. I got a NEW Cruze LT, with just 5 miles on it! Mine is manual so I was pleased to test the automatic transmission over the weekend. I drove it 550 miles and I’m happy I chose mine with MT. Average on highway around 35MPG, driving at 70-71MI. I’m getting 43-44 with my MT. In the city you can improve the gas millage in semi-automatic (manual J ) mode. Overall, a pleasant cruise with the Cruze!
I’ll see tomorrow what’s happening with my car.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

The end....
Today I got my Cruze back. They replaced the air inlet door actuator and the housing. Another hose too. It looks like the actuator’s doors didn’t switch fully. Overall it wasn’t bad at all. I had a new LT for 3 days so I could feel the differences between MT and auto on 1.4 engine.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> The end....
> Today I got my Cruze back. They replaced the air inlet door actuator and the housing. Another hose too. It looks like the actuator’s doors didn’t switch fully. Overall it wasn’t bad at all. I had a new LT for 3 days *so I could feel the differences between MT and auto on 1.4 engine*.


...and what was your diagnosis of the difference(s)?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and what was your diagnosis of the difference(s)?


 8MPG on the highway, 4-5 in the city. 
I'll never change a MT for auto!


----------



## scrooge_95148 (Apr 1, 2012)

Newbee here... just joined after suspicions that the 'air recirculation' button didn't work. I called GM and they say with the basic a/c and pressing the recircuilation button, if it lights up, it's recirculation air. Our new 2012 Cruze ECO leaks in outside air and is really evident driving thru central California near alongside the Cows! Unlike our other 3 cars that range from 20yrs to 8yrs old, the odor fills the car while the Recirculate button is on or off <when it's off, it really stinks out the car>. Looks like I need to go to the dealer and get if fixed. I also notice little difference in the sound of air when switching between recirculate and outside air. Glad I joined this forum !!!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I was just curious of this today now that I'm running the AC again. I was behind an older pickup and as we took off from a red light and got a very bad odor of exhaust fumes. I thought it was very strange as the recirculate was on for several minutes already, I'll have to mention it when I get my oil changed next time.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Owning a number of automatic climate control vehicles, came to the conclusion that little bit of convenience was quickly tossed out the door when very expensive problems occurred. Then a question of control, you don't have any control with an automatic climate control, was nearly baked alive on a hot summer day, when the blend door quick working shooting 195*F air into the car during a thunder storm. And hitting the off switch didn't do a thing, these systems have a mind of their own.

Sure like my 04 Cavalier manual system, just two speedometer type cables, ten buck each, do all the controls for the blend and mode doors. Even with a cable problem was able to kill the heat but moving a level in between the space between the dash and the console.

It was with apprehension even with the manual MVAC system in the Cruze, as close as you can get to an ACC system. Pushbuttons send commands to the BCM, interpreted and issue either electrical or a vacuum command to the various actuators that can have problems. One plus, finally an air filter is used. Major problem with ACC was debris buildup in the vents blocking easy operation of those doors. Hopefully that air filter will block that debris.

Even the blower is the same as an ACC system employing a PWM power MOSFET transistor that if blown can cost you over 150 bucks. As opposed to a repairable resistor block. And quite correct on the cooling system hoses, all custom molded, even using quick couples on for the heater. Won't be going to Fleet Farm and buying new heater hose for 25 cents a foot, all dealer items.

But after looking for used vehicles, and we needed another vehicle, it was cheaper for us to buy a new Cruze with the GM card, then a used vehicle. And for the next three years, will be Chevy's problem and not mine. Really no longer think in terms of longevity. Without a vehicle, stepdaughter can't go to school, wife and I couldn't work. If the car is worth zero at the end of three years, will cost us $5,000.00 a year to own this thing, far less than what we are paying for property taxes for services we are not and have never received. It's called survival.

Cadillac days are over, my friends that purchased them not only experienced severe $50,000 depreciation, but have a myriad of service problems. Just think about going from point A to point B.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I believe mine is having this problem too. It would explain why the AC REALLY struggles to cool down the car on 100 degree days (and why it stinks driving past certain stinky areas or behind old cars!):angry:


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

I have had this problem since day one. FINALLY today I am going to put gaffer's tape over the intakes.
I have not only just found this out, I had this issue plainly shown to me with the old 'behind a bus' test. 
The reason it has taken me so long to fix it is I am stupid. And even then I am not going to the dealer to 
fix it. The next sap can deal with it after I trade it in, I guess. The can also have the dealer hack their 
lower engine shroud to death, lol,


----------

